# New piece for Woodwind Trio



## dudalarson (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello all, I'm new here and also a novice in the field of composition. Specially concert music. I finished this piece for flute, clarinet and bassoon and would appreciate any comments or suggestions. It wasn't performed yet, so I'm also looking for someone who would like to play it and then know if it really works. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't really say what i'd do differently or changes i'd make because this is quite different to the kind of stuff i compose and listen to, however i felt at times it seemed to be quite thin i guess, where you had two instruments playing the same melody, personally i would of maybe had another different idea to thicken the piece up, i thought the rhythms throughout the piece was good aswell, i think it was in the 3rd movement with the bassoon.

As i said before this is different to what i usually listen to as i usually can't stand much more than a minute but i thought it wasn't too bad


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

It lacks some of the structure and cohesion that makes classical music "classical." It sounds more like film music. The ideas are excellent; they could just use a bit better development. Some background info would be helpful for me to give more specific feedback--what sort of training do you have so far? What are you trying to accomplish with this piece?


----------



## dudalarson (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi guys, thanks for your time and the kind words 
I have a more substantial training in popular music, however during the last year I attended a masters in composition where I had the opportunity to study "classical" music, this piece is one of the results.
It's interesting you mentioned film music because that's where I have more experience. Not sure though if that is an aesthetic issue or something towards a lack of narrative in the music.
In this piece I tried to combine 2 of the most common modes in the Brazilian Northeast music culture, the mixolidian with augmented 4 and the dorian modes, in a way that it sounded a different hybrid thing. I also tried to expand the traditional rhythms of these dances and to explore the independence of the instruments was also important to me. So I think maybe I focused to much on these things and the harmonic and thematic developments where kind of left out.


----------



## cihanbarut (Nov 24, 2012)

Well it sounds like classical - not popular at a point. It firsts remind's me Korsakov's "Flight of the bumblebee".
But piece could be valued as a movie trailer or a radio jingle.. Never tired my ears. Should be performed live :tiphat:


----------

